# Hyper sexual/hd males



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I was curious about how hyper sexual females thought about their sexuality. Many did not identify as hyper sexual, and thought they were just "normal"....Men married to LD women would of course not agree...So I want to ask a few questions to the male half of our community...

Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?

When did you realize you were not typical?

Do you think about sex every day?

Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?

After a sexual encounter how quickly could you perform again?

Do you have a partner you are totally monogamous with?

Do you have a partner that is exceptionally better than others?

Are you responsible for / do you care about contraception?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Hyper sexual? Predicting not much of a response


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

*Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?*
I think I am high desire.

*When did you realize you were not typical?*
If you mean, a higher than typical desire -- when I was 15.

*Do you think about sex every day?*
I am now in my 40s and think about sex multiple times a day.

*Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?*
My partner is responsible for her own orgasms, but I sure like to help her as much as I can with that.

*After a sexual encounter how quickly could you perform again?*
Immediately until the 3rd or 4th round.

*Do you have a partner you are totally monogamous with?*
Yes.

*Do you have a partner that is exceptionally better than others?*
My current one.

*Are you responsible for / do you care about contraception?*
Yes.

I'm not sure how that helps.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?*
I am definitely HD.

*When did you realize you were not typical?*
Probably in my early 40s - before that, I thought I was ND, but frustrated.

*Do you think about sex every day?*
More than once, typically.

*Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?*
Of course not, but I am a great facilitator.

*After a sexual encounter how quickly could you perform again?*
It varies - 5 or 10 minutes for round 2, longer for each successive round.

*Do you have a partner you are totally monogamous with?*
No.

*Do you have a partner that is exceptionally better than others?*
Yes - very few have ever come close in connection, passion, and skill.

*Are you responsible for / do you care about contraception?*
Not any more!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marduk said:


> *Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?*
> I think I am high desire.
> 
> *When did you realize you were not typical?*
> ...


I did not expect many replies, but got a better than expected on the hyper sexual female thread...
Your template is almost identical to mine, except I am pushing 70...

So many HD/LD matchups I was looking for a way to predict......


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

A way to predict what?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marduk said:


> A way to predict what?


The HD trait...Kind of like the X factor in race horses....If you could identify the HD trait you could save a lot of misery...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> The HD trait...Kind of like the X factor in race horses....If you could identify the HD trait you could save a lot of misery...


Oh, that's easy. 

You have sex with them before you get too emotionally invested and make it clear where sex sits in your list of priorities. 

That way, if they're faking it, you at least can call them out for it and walk away with a clear conscience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marduk said:


> Oh, that's easy.
> 
> You have sex with them before you get too emotionally invested and make it clear where sex sits in your list of priorities.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but while I knew my GF was way above average, there was no way I could have predicted just HOW above average she was.....

I hear about how being pregnant shuts a woman down....She had an orgasm 2 hours before her water broke....And after the baby was born, said "to hell with the Dr. 4 weeks is long enough".....She ran like a Swiss watch for 40 years...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> I was curious about how hyper sexual females thought about their sexuality. Many did not identify as hyper sexual, and thought they were just "normal"....Men married to LD women would of course not agree...So I want to ask a few questions to the male half of our community...
> 
> Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?
> *Yes.
> ...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Woodchuck said:
> 
> 
> > I was curious about how hyper sexual females thought about their sexuality. Many did not identify as hyper sexual, and thought they were just "normal"....Men married to LD women would of course not agree...So I want to ask a few questions to the male half of our community...
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I find it interesting that you ask the men completely different questions. Yet you said that you were going to do the same survey with the men. For example you were going to ask the similar question that you asked the women... 

"With so many men having HD in this forum, what advice could you give to men who are not....."

You also should have asked the women this question.... "Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?"


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I find it interesting that you ask the men completely different questions. Yet you said that you were going to do the same survey with the men. For example you were going to ask the similar question that you asked the women...
> 
> "With so many men having HD in this forum, what advice could you give to men who are not....."
> 
> You also should have asked the women this question.... "Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?"


Well, speaking from the male perspective, delaying orgasm until their partner has reached her orgasm is usually the issue....Even a man with good control has to make an effort to hold off his climax....You brought up an issue that I have no way to address...Numbers. It would be very difficult to determine the numbers of HD males vs. females....I am afraid Kinsey's works might not be pertinent...I have Masters and Johnson, but don't think they addressed this issue....I wonder where HD would fall on a bell curve....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

> Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?


I connect hypersexual to people that have significant life troubles with sex. Things like prostitutes, underage (because it was available), incest, cheating and other unhealthy behavior. I don't identify with the term.

I would call myself insane drive.



> When did you realize you were not typical?


When I started cohabitating with my wife to be. We basically would have sex as much as we had time for. Typical in those days was 3-6 times a day, day in and day out. 



> Do you think about sex every day?


I've never thought about it that rarely. It is ever present. 



> Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?


I wouldn't say "responsible" but I get great pleasure out of making my wife orgasm. I *LOVE* cunnilingus. 



> After a sexual encounter how quickly could you perform again?


It depends on how "perform" is defined. If we're talking erections: as much as my wife could ever want.

As for orgasms?

In my 20's, I just had to slow / have her slow for a few minutes because I was over-sensitive right after ejaculation. I didn't lose my erection and could typically orgasm again in 15-20 minutes the first repeat and about an hour for another repeat. 

In my 30's there was a little slip to around 1/2 hour for the second repeat with frequent sex. If we missed a day or two and starting from no sex, I could have the same 15 minutes or so to another orgasm.

I'm 44 now and generally I can hold an erection as long as my wife needs, but a second shot will be 1/2 hour after a 24 hour abstinence and not at all under 12 hours since the previous time.



> Do you have a partner you are totally monogamous with?


For life so far. 



> Do you have a partner that is exceptionally better than others?


When she loved it as much as I did, I knew I needed to marry her.



> Are you responsible for / do you care about contraception?


Yep. I'm a week out from the snip in fact.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Well, speaking from the male perspective, delaying orgasm until their partner has reached her orgasm is usually the issue....Even a man with good control has to make an effort to hold off his climax..


Premature ejaculation is a non-issue for a man who can hold an erection post ejaculation.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> The HD trait...Kind of like the X factor in race horses....If you could identify the HD trait you could save a lot of misery...


So here is what I have learnt after being in an almost 20 yr marriage with a LD (repressed) man and now living the dream with my Superman very HD man...

Ask a person what their thoughts on masturbation are. A repressed person will be horrified at the question, a non repressed person will have a discussion about MB and other sexual things.

The other thing I would suggest people look at is kissing, my anecdotal experience is that repressed people do not like passionate kissing.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> The HD trait...Kind of like the X factor in race horses....If you could identify the HD trait you could save a lot of misery...


I think it takes time to establish the HD trait. Even many LD people will get caught up in the hormonal rush of a new relationship and seem to be at least ND or even HD. Those hormones wear off after 12 to 24 months, and their real baseline sexuality normally emerges by then.

Also, other issues are usually apparent long before that point. Problems with the range of sexual acts, attitudes towards sex, initiation of sex, etc., can all be red flags. Even if you fall in love and let emotions run free, you must keep your critical thinking ability engaged to make the right decision when there is a sexual mismatch.

Things do NOT get better. They DO get worse.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?


I find it interesting that this question was reserved only for the men, and not even posed to the women. Even more interesting that so many answered "no" that a woman is responsible for her own orgasm.

Had I been asked, I would say that yes, I have always felt that I am totally responsible for my partner's orgasm. I can't help but wonder if other women would agree.

In my world, with an ED partner, sex is always and pretty much only about what I can do for his orgasm.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I find it interesting that you ask the men completely different questions. Yet you said that you were going to do the same survey with the men. For example you were going to ask the similar question that you asked the women...
> 
> "With so many men having HD in this forum, what advice could you give to men who are not....."
> 
> You also should have asked the women this question.... "Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?"


Ha! Yes! Saw this after I'd already posted on the same thought.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marduk said:


> Oh, that's easy.
> 
> You have sex with them before you get too emotionally invested and make it clear where sex sits in your list of priorities.
> 
> ...


Do you think that would be possible on a large scale? 
I think any male or female should be able to walk away with a clear conscience if a relationship is essentially sexless...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> Do you think that would be possible on a large scale?
> I think any male or female should be able to walk away with a clear conscience if a relationship is essentially sexless...


I don't know what you mean by 'large scale.'


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> I understand what you are saying, but while I knew my GF was way above average, there was no way I could have predicted just HOW above average she was.....
> 
> I hear about how being pregnant shuts a woman down....She had an orgasm 2 hours before her water broke....And after the baby was born, said "to hell with the Dr. 4 weeks is long enough".....She ran like a Swiss watch for 40 years...


Who said pregnancy makes them shut down? I had heard the rumor that the hormones made them ramp up. That was our experience every time.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?


No. Kind of.

Here's my view. I'm more than willing to make you O as many times as possible, however, if you don't teach me, show me ,train me, then it's your fault that you can't hit the big O.

It took a lot of time learning how to go down on my SO to make her O several times in just a few minutes.

It took even longer learning on how to make her O in any position other than her on top.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you identify as HD or hyper sexual?

Yes.

When did you realize you were not typical?

22 years old. 

Do you think about sex every day?

Yes. A lot. 

Are you responsible for your partners orgasm?

IF we have sex, yes. I ensure she gets hers before I get mine. 

After a sexual encounter how quickly could you perform again?

Swap a rubber and keep going, or give it 5 minutes. Either or works for me. 

Do you have a partner you are totally monogamous with?

Yes

Do you have a partner that is exceptionally better than others?

No idea. 

Are you responsible for / do you care about contraception?

Worn rubbers my entire life, getting snipped in a few weeks.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

always_alone said:


> I find it interesting that this question was reserved only for the men, and not even posed to the women. Even more interesting that so many answered "no" that a woman is responsible for her own orgasm.
> 
> Had I been asked, I would say that yes, I have always felt that I am totally responsible for my partner's orgasm. I can't help but wonder if other women would agree.
> 
> In my world, with an ED partner, sex is always and pretty much only about what I can do for his orgasm.


Are women responsible for men's orgasms?

After all, if my partner isn't responsible for *my* orgasm, then why should I be responsible for HIS?


----------

